

Ask HN: Who's hiring January '11 Edition - throwaway555

As much as I would one day love to work in the bay area, or any American start up centre for that matter - it would be good if we could get some more international job postings in this edition.
======
JimboOmega
Didn't this thread already happen?:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2057704>

------
senko
Also, please specify if telecommuting is an option, for people outside any
{startup, tech} centres.

------
dawson
I've got a small job, PSD to CSS if anyone is interested (need it done today),
email in profile.

------
noahc
You should specify the particular posting you want.

Remote Int'l or just Int'l perhaps.

